# Springtail Overpopulation?



## [email protected] (Jul 9, 2020)

Hello crew, I am new here and not an expert in dart frog husbandry so thanks for having me. I have 3 inhabitants inbound next week for an 18x18x24 terrarium that has been setup for a little under 2 months now. They are Ranitomeya froglets maybe 5 months out of water, so little guys and gals. This is my third terrarium, 1 other inhabited by Ranitomeya and a small vacant one in case I have froglets some day. I generously poured off maybe half my temperate white springtail culture into this terrarium shortly after construction, and the population in this new soon to be inhabited terrarium is really really crazy. Like hundreds of visible springtails everywhere. I have never seen this extent even in my small cube that had been setup for 6 months with no frogs. Is there such a thing as springtail overpopulation in our dart frog hobby? Is there anything I should be concerned with? Should I only feed dusted FFs lightly next week when the frogs arrive to let the new frogs get after the springtails? Again I am novice here, so thanks for fielding my novice questions.


----------



## fishingguy12345 (Apr 7, 2019)

[email protected] said:


> Hello crew, I am new here and not an expert in dart frog husbandry so thanks for having me. I have 3 inhabitants inbound next week for an 18x18x24 terrarium that has been setup for a little under 2 months now. They are Ranitomeya froglets maybe 5 months out of water, so little guys and gals. This is my third terrarium, 1 other inhabited by Ranitomeya and a small vacant one in case I have froglets some day. I generously poured off maybe half my temperate white springtail culture into this terrarium shortly after construction, and the population in this new soon to be inhabited terrarium is really really crazy. Like hundreds of visible springtails everywhere. I have never seen this extent even in my small cube that had been setup for 6 months with no frogs. Is there such a thing as springtail overpopulation in our dart frog hobby? Is there anything I should be concerned with? Should I only feed dusted FFs lightly next week when the frogs arrive to let the new frogs get after the springtails? Again I am novice here, so thanks for fielding my novice questions.


I would feed as normal. The springtails will get eaten eventually but the frogs. You don't want to encourage them to eat the springtails but under feeding with dusted flies.


----------



## Louis (Apr 23, 2014)

As long as there are _some_ places where the frogs can relax without springtails crawling on them you should be fine.
I can't speak to dart frogs specifically, but with other species I've observed that froglets can appear to be stressed by an over abundance of springtails if they can't escape them.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 9, 2020)

Thank you both for the reply. Sounds like I need not be overly concerned. There are definitely places the froglets can go for some peace, particularly up higher in the terrarium which works out because I am reading that fantastica can be one of the more arboreal Ranitomeya.


----------



## Encyclia (Aug 23, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> I am reading that fantastica can be one of the more arboreal Ranitomeya.


I think that varies, but as long as they have the option to be up away from the springs, you are probably fine. My fants spend time up high and on the ground. 

Mark


----------



## FrogDaddyLLC (Oct 10, 2018)

As others have said, it is important that there are places to get away from the springtails. This could be any arboreal section of the enclosure (although springtails do love some bromeliads, haha). Fantastica spend a vast amount of time, from my experience, in leaf litter, so take this into consideration. Also, you're much more likely to have stress related deaths in newly ootw froglets, as opposed to 5 month olds.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 9, 2020)

Thank you all again for this info. I will observe closely but I think there are ample places for the 3 little and gals to relax while they are knockIng down the springtail population.
P.S., it is cool having frog daddy reply to one of my first posts. I have been scouring your website for months and am on some of your Ranitomeya waiting lists.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 9, 2020)

Hello group writing back that was there no problem here with fantastica trio introduction into a vivarium crawling with springtails. They must’ve knocked down the population within days because I do not see springtails anymore.


----------

